# 17 & 19 Handles



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

I really love the feel of the G17 but thinking about picking up the G19 as I have small hands and like the possibility of concealed carry. Is there much difference in the handles of these guns? The 19 actually looks a bit wider in photos, as I've never held it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Both grips are the same width.

The finger-grooves fall in the same location, but the G17's grip has slightly more material below the last groove.

The biggest difference is the "hump" on the rear of the grip. The G19's hump is slightly higher, and most folks with average size or smaller hands prefer the "feel" of the grip with the hump in this location. Folks with larger hands sometimes prefer the lower hump on the G17, but not always; when I let my son (6-3-ish) hold both, he chose the G19 over the G17.

If you can arrange it, try to hold both one-after-another at the same shop; that will make it easier to choose.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

two words. Grip Reduction.

Robar or Arizona Response Systems will do it. Mine fits my stubby fingers very well.


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like I'll be taking a trip to the range shortly.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

the g19 is great for CC! but plz dont have it stippled like the 23 above! lol! j/k!:smt083


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

perchjerk said:


> the g19 is great for CC! but plz dont have it stippled like the 23 above! lol! j/k!:smt083


I thought it was just me.

Appears a little rough to me. How does it shoot Old Padawan? I was thinking about doing the same thing with my G23. 
I have a tendency of shooting left because I'm not able to get my hand around on the grip to get my finger on the trigger.

Another thing - was the photo of the stippled Glock taken in a mirror - seems all the lettering is backwards on the slide??


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> I thought it was just me.
> 
> Another thing - was the photo of the stippled Glock taken in a mirror - seems all the lettering is backwards on the slide??


Some cameras or image software produces a mirror image (no idea why, I've just seen it in my photography) and yes, that grip does look a little rough. Does it look disproportionate to anyone else? Looks like the handle's too small for the gun IMO. I have pretty big hands, so I like the grip the way it is, but I guess everyone isn't like me (thank goodness!!!)


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

redfalcon is right, the image has been flipped. There's no ejection port visible on the right side.

For some reason, that modified Glock grip reminds me of that thread in the Sig forum about the Sig that got left in the oven and melted...

KG


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The 17 fits my hand better, but I shoot the 19 a little better, so I chose the 19.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

why does that glock look sticky? pardon my ignorance. is that just the grip texture?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Blanco720 said:


> why does that glock look sticky? pardon my ignorance. is that just the grip texture?


The grip has been stippled. Here is a copy of a picture of a Glock 19 from Bowie Tactical Concepts http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/pictures.html









This is what I am thinking about having done to my Glock 23. I think the grip may look smaller because it is. They fill the back of the magazine
hold with polymer and reduce the grip. Also they take off the finger grooves so that makes it look even smaller.

Me I'm thinking of having the grip reduced, 360 stippling, finger grooves removed, mag release button scallop and I really like the way 
he rounds off the front of the trigger guard. David Bowie does some nice work from what I've seen.

If you get the whole package as the picture shows that is about $800 worth. What I'm going to get done runs around $250. The down 
side is that since this is all custom hand work and he is in high demand it is about a 16 week turn around. I'm thinking time well spent though.

Back to the thread - if the grip doesn't fit you can have it modified.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Not at all uncomfortable. I have shot it a lot. While the stippling gives it depth, it isn't at all sharp.

I did flip the photo. I don't remember why.

I note the gun in Salty Dogs post also has a rounded trigger guard similar to mine. This is an option I would rethink. It serves little practical purpose and causes my gun to sink a bit lower in the holster.

Being a 1911 guy at heart I had the rear of my trigger guard relieved for a higher grip. I have short fingers and all mods were done to make the gun fit my hand better. I like it.

Here are some photos without the comparison. Note the minimal holster wear on the left side. I had the slide refinished with MetaCol. I am very impressed with how durable it is.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input - I didn't think about the trigger guard rounding off affecting how it sets in the holster. 

Kinda like getting a nose job - it just looks good.:mrgreen:


----------

